# Adventures in Trapping



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive tried for about a month now to trap a gray & white kitty coming to my sisters house. So far Ive caught one angry raccoon and today a desert tortise.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A tortoise!!! That's a new one. 8O


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooooooh, you're gettin' hi-speed, now! :lol: 

I remember when I was trying to catch a raccoon that looked like it was having trouble, I caught Pretty three times. With canned *peaches* as bait. _Pretty!_ :roll:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A cat that like peaches! :lol: 

I just had to drive over and reset the trap again!
Something tripped it but nothing in the trap. 
A tuxedo has started showing up to eat too!
I guesss Im trapping fairies tonight!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll take that Tuxedo cat!  Good luck, Merry. Who knows what will show up the next time?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So far we caught two raccoons and the tortise. I left for North Carolina to take my sons cats out to him now that he is employed and settled. the day after I left my sister called excited that we finally got the gray cat. I decided I just had to leave town for it to happen. My sister had said the cat didnt look good and a bit scruffy when we first started trapping but I never saw the cat. 

My TNR friend took the cat to the vet. Was checked over and it was friendly. Weighed a whooping 14 pounds. Cat was guestimated at 5 yrs old. Neutered him and vacinated. We told the vet to lightly tip the ear. He recovered at my sisters house and they released him two days later.

My sister kept putting food out for him. He showed up in the backyard again. My sister put out food and was watching him eat and noticed ~~ what happened to the tipped ear? Man this cat looks so scruffy and thin. Guess what! We trapped someone elses cat! That will teach them to leave their cat out of doors in Arizona! Unneutered!


Were back to trapping again! Will the real gray cat please just get in the trap! Were getting tired of this!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It's like that TV show! Will the _real_ gray kitty please trap up?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

:?  Indeed! I warned my sister that when she released the gray cat it might now come back for a day or two so she was thrilled when it showed back up in her yard. But went into shock when she realized it was the cat weve been trying to trap all along! 

Im picturing the other cat going home with the tipped ear! No unspayed /unneutered cat is safe if it comes in her yard!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh oh! I'm glad gray cat came back, though!


----------

